# Xông dầu tràm con yêu cho trẻ hiệu quả bất ngờ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (28/2/19)

Các mẹ bỉm biết đến dầu tràm là một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên với những công dụng hiệu quả trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.
Có rất nhiều cách để sử dụng dầu tràm, ngoài việc sử dụng dầu tràm để thoa và tắm cho bé thì việc sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để xông là biện pháp mang lại những hiệu quả đáng ngờ.




Khi xông dầu tràm thì tinh dầu sẽ được khuếch tán vào trong không khí vừa giúp làm sạch không khí trong gia đình bạn, vừa giúp diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus có trong bầu không khí. Hơn thế nữa trẻ hít vào sẽ giúp làm sạch hệ thống hô hấp, giúp phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Cùng với đó hương thơm của tinh dầu đem lại cảm giác thoãi mái và thư giãn sau những khoảng thời gian mệt mỏi và áp lực bởi công việc.
Ngoài ra, tinh dầu tràm chính là nổi khiếp sợ của côn trùng gây hại, khi tinh dầu khuếch tán vào bầu không khí cũng là lúc mà côn trùng gây hại biến mất khỏi gia đình bạn.
Một lần nữa không thể không khẳng định dầu tràm con yêu là một sản phẩm của mọi gia đình, một sản phẩm vừa an toàn lại hiệu quả chính là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn và thông minh.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu


----------

